# National Field Network



## PPC (Oct 20, 2012)

Anyone here besides me having problems getting paid by NFN? MY checks that used to be regular every week have now become more like every other week and are less and less in amount. Less work orders and seems like a lot of new workers, old ones are all gone.:whistling2:


----------



## adorler (Feb 24, 2013)

I dropped them a month or more ago..new workers, one person says one thing and another something else. They hit me with a BS charge back so off they went, bye bye...also tired of signing the BS memos everyday..I hear they owe alot of money to alot of people


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*It sounds like you have more experience with them than me*

but they are the first company I have worked for that seem to have a systematic procedure designed simply to delay payment. Putting orders on hold for the same previously resolved issue multiple times, the most poorly written policies,contracts and work orders, bad uploading site, etc

I started completing some orders for them in March, and have only payment on a few small orders. 

The certified letters will go out to their clients in the next few days. 

They are into me for around 4K. They would be fools to think I will let them get away with it.


----------



## bdp (Jan 20, 2015)

They owe us all kinds of money too. I knew they were trouble when I told them I couldn't winterize a condo because there was no way to shut off the water, and Paula from NFN told me just to get pix of pouring anti-freeze and stickers. Are you fricking kidding me??? And then a toilet overflows and I'm on the hook for it because I said I winterized it all for 75 bucks. NFN sucks.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

PPC said:


> Anyone here besides me having problems getting paid by NFN? MY checks that used to be regular every week have now become more like every other week and are less and less in amount. Less work orders and seems like a lot of new workers, old ones are all gone.:whistling2:



Nope. We have always been paid and on time.


----------



## juan23 (Feb 22, 2013)

NFN was the last company we worked before exiting this business altogether. If you want to be paid regularly, then develop a relationship with someone in accounting. My wife called weekly to discuss unpaid work orders. Eventually we got to a state where the payments were almost always spot on. The kind yet squeaky wheel got greased. We were receiving up to date payments when others were not getting paid at all. 

Yes, the have an antiquated uploading system. Yes, they have lots of turnover. However, we always got paid. So, don't panic, or be a dick, just be professional. We would submit a spreadsheet monthly showing the work orders they had missed. We would receive payment a week later. Empathize with the folks who work at these companies. Treat 'em fair. It's not their fault this industry sucks.


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

juan23 said:


> NFN was the last company we worked before exiting this business altogether. If you want to be paid regularly, then develop a relationship with someone in accounting. My wife called weekly to discuss unpaid work orders. Eventually we got to a state where the payments were almost always spot on. The kind yet squeaky wheel got greased. We were receiving up to date payments when others were not getting paid at all.
> 
> Yes, the have an antiquated uploading system. Yes, they have lots of turnover. However, we always got paid. So, don't panic, or be a dick, just be professional. We would submit a spreadsheet monthly showing the work orders they had missed. We would receive payment a week later. Empathize with the folks who work at these companies. Treat 'em fair. It's not their fault this industry sucks.


 it kinda seems like were doing there job too , we do work in field, prossess and upload orders, we are expected to do our end of the deal on time, everytime. it only seems logical to expect the same in return (not suggesting this industry is logical) now in order to get paid ontime I need to pay office staff to babysit there accounting department every week inorder to get paid right?:icon_rolleyes: ......no thank you


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Exactly, I do not know nor does it matter*



All Island Handy said:


> it kinda seems like were doing there job too , we do work in field, prossess and upload orders, we are expected to do our end of the deal on time, everytime. it only seems logical to expect the same in return (not suggesting this industry is logical) now in order to get paid ontime I need to pay office staff to babysit there accounting department every week inorder to get paid right?:icon_rolleyes: ......no thank you


whether it is incompetence or a strategy. The can kiss my Lilly White ......

They were perfectly happy to hold my money until I had to take action. They did not pay in the time frame as agreed, you can't run a business with that degree of uncertainty. 

They paid me most of what they owed, and agreed to a figure on the balance, but only after I went full on "collections" with them. 

I need clients I can count on. When I have to take my pay and put it back in the float, I'm gonna be pissed.

I had some difficulty with their system, and don't put all the blame on them for the delays, however even after the adjusted dates, they were still late, very late.


----------



## AaronMcKeehan (May 8, 2015)

bdp said:


> They owe us all kinds of money too. I knew they were trouble when I told them I couldn't winterize a condo because there was no way to shut off the water, and Paula from NFN told me just to get pix of pouring anti-freeze and stickers. Are you fricking kidding me??? And then a toilet overflows and I'm on the hook for it because I said I winterized it all for 75 bucks. NFN sucks.


Many clients have "partial winterizations" meant to pay for the winterization when you are just pouring antifreeze in toilets and traps.

Generally they don't pay very much


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

well seems like most of NFN vendors are jumping ship, I just found there ad on CL today......."NFN seeking qualified new suckers to buy our BS........"


----------



## juan23 (Feb 22, 2013)

I am surprised by the lack of business acumen here on these pages. In business you will have "accounts receivable". You may have to get creative and have solid relationships with the folks in "payables" in order to keep the receivables flowing. This holds true for all businesses that are not cash businesses. Having to collect on monies owed to you will be common in business. I've had to extract payment from large law firms, pr firms, and all sorts of businesses. It would be a lovely world if everyone paid on time, but it rarely happens. 

Part of owning your own business is having to deal with receivables. Your not doing anyone's job but the one you made for yourself.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

juan23 said:


> I am surprised by the lack of business acumen here on these pages. In business you will have "accounts receivable". You may have to get creative and have solid relationships with the folks in "payables" in order to keep the receivables flowing. This holds true for all businesses that are not cash businesses. Having to collect on monies owed to you will be common in business. I've had to extract payment from large law firms, pr firms, and all sorts of businesses. It would be a lovely world if everyone paid on time, but it rarely happens.
> 
> Part of owning your own business is having to deal with receivables. Your not doing anyone's job but the one you made for yourself.


I work for many clients that I never have to chase payment with. I drop the ones I have to chase. I don't have the time or patience to call every week. In my world the good clients are the ones I get an occasional email from and no phone calls.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

When we had 8-10 nationals to track, it was a full time job(s) for my office. Partial checks, missing or incorrect invoice numbers, payments that were less (and sometimes more) than billed. Strings of emails and hours on the phone that mainly resulted in huge write offs at the end of every year.

We do business with one national now, and the rest direct. I send out monthly statements to everyone with a balance. That is the current extent of my business acumen.


----------



## idaho (Oct 20, 2012)

Honestly we all have to look at this as a business,

I don't know the company its a 500 dollar refundable deposit that is return once they meet there agreement to pay there bill to me for at least 3 consecutive month. which is nothing to accumulate over 500 in completing work orders. if they have no volume or have no money i am going to find out very quickly.

and no I have never had anyone interested in proceeding with that but I still have positive money flow and I don't currently worry if the work I comple will get paid. But I am sure I could make it 50 dollars and no regional would go for it.

We need to change the rules, we need to be running credit checks on them, they want us! problems is there is a bunch of us that couldn't run a lemonade stand


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Finally got my money out of these theives.*

Had the threaten them with liens and late fees. I also had to explain the law in my state to them, and explain to their legal team how they were violating it on a daily basis. Had to explain to their legal department how their lien waiver wasn't worth the paper it was printed on. 

It seems to me, they purposely delay payment to boost their balance sheet.

They also seem to think they can adhere clauses and new requirements at will, simply by sending a memo. 

I was happy to educate them.


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

:clap::clap::clap:CONGRATULATIONS:clap::clap::clap: you are the rare exception in this case. I saw this coming and jumped ship awhile back but I know several people who are getting screwed pretty hard right now by them. it is good to hear atleast someone got there money


----------



## Viking Preservation (Jul 31, 2015)

*nfn*

yeah ,
they been real slow in paying last few month,first started in march my company never does that every 14 days i send Thursday stamping checks


----------



## Viking Preservation (Jul 31, 2015)

*down hill*

ive been doing this work since 2002 ,its steadily gonna down hill ,cause of unscrupulous biz owners that dont give a crap about anyone else but them selves like buczek ,southeastern,that claim no matter what there gonna there ic ,who hide behind hired chief information officers ,lol


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Here is a helpful hint for those people. If a company prices work at a discount*



All Island Handy said:


> :clap::clap::clap:CONGRATULATIONS:clap::clap::clap: you are the rare exception in this case. I saw this coming and jumped ship awhile back but I know several people who are getting screwed pretty hard right now by them. it is good to hear atleast someone got there money


say 80% of HUD, and that company breaks the terms of the agreement. The contractor has no obligation to bill the work at a discount. Just a little something to think about. 

If a company charges a percentage for late orders, the contractor also has a reciprocal right to charge at least that percentage for late payments. 

When I am being screwed, I screw back harder. I don't beg for my money. I immediately rescind any and all discounts, and add fees and service charges. I'm not going to fight these thieves for free. 

I got my balance, but I still may go after them for the discount and late fees just to further their education.


----------

